# What do you put in your kitten packs??



## xxSaffronxx

Based on the previous thread regarding RC kitten packs.
So far I have sourced the following "bulk buys"

Mice
Balls
Blankets

I will also add:
400g Dry Food
Tin of pilchards
Usual Paperwork

I would be interested to know if you put in anythig else?


----------



## Selk67U2

*Blanket,
Mice,
Balls,
Spiders(not real ones, lol)

RC food
JW food
Packets of Natures Menu
Packets of Hi-Life
Raw rabbit
Raw mince beef
Bowls
Measuring cup

Kittens pedigree, 
information & contact numbers ect*


----------



## deedeedee

Hya

Where did you find the blankets? I keep buying baby blankets off ebay.

X



xxSaffronxx said:


> Based on the previous thread regarding RC kitten packs.
> So far I have sourced the following "bulk buys"
> 
> Mice
> Balls
> Blankets
> 
> I will also add:
> 400g Dry Food
> Tin of pilchards
> Usual Paperwork
> 
> I would be interested to know if you put in anythig else?


----------



## xxSaffronxx

deedeedee said:


> Hya
> 
> Where did you find the blankets? I keep buying baby blankets off ebay.
> 
> X


I found these 6 blankets off ebay for £3.99 + £2.50 postage making them just over a £1 each- and I have just emailed her to see if she will give me a discount on bulk buy
And i like them cos they are blue or pink 

6 BLUE SOFT ânâ COSY FLEECE PET BLANKETS FOR CATS DOGS on eBay, also Beds, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Oct-08 19:03:00 BST)

Got this job lots of jingle balls 72 for £2.99 + £1.50 postage making them just over 6p each -

cat toys bulk buy job lot jingle balls car boot market on eBay, also Toys, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Oct-08 19:03:01 BST)

And these 24 fur mice for £5.99 + £1.20 postage making them about 30p each. But for these i ordered 2 lots and got a discount on postage, and so it makes them 28p each

Fur Mice - 24 Fur Mice - on eBay, also Toys, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Oct-08 19:22:29 BST)

So make sure you check postage savings on additional items as it will lower the overall cost per item if you buy more than 1

Happy buying!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Selk67U2 said:


> *Blanket,
> Mice,
> Balls,
> Spiders(not real ones, lol)
> 
> RC food
> JW food
> Packets of Natures Menu
> Packets of Hi-Life
> Raw rabbit
> Raw mince beef
> Bowls
> Measuring cup
> 
> Kittens pedigree,
> information & contact numbers ect*


Spiders??? I didnt know they did spider toys - havent seen them LOL
Do the cats really like them?

Have you costed your kitten packs at all selk to give me an idea of all that you have listed?


----------



## Selk67U2

*They are made of pipe cleaners and wool, they're fab, the cats love them I get them from the shows from PawPrints cat shop

No not costed them to be honest, but it's not that much, cause I buy my meat ect in bulk anyway*


----------



## kozykatz

I usually get some of those catnip knotties (again via ebay!) and put one of them in for each kitten 
otherwise my kitten packs are more or less the same as everyone else's!



xxSaffronxx said:


> Spiders??? I didnt know they did spider toys - havent seen them LOL
> Do the cats really like them?
> 
> Have you costed your kitten packs at all selk to give me an idea of all that you have listed?


----------



## deedeedee

Thanks for that I have bought the mice off ebay quite a few times - the lady where i got Lily from gave us a blanket that her mum knit - her mum knits one for every kitten that leaves. It would take me ages to knit even one! lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Selk67U2 said:


> *They are made of pipe cleaners and wool, they're fab, the cats love them I get them from the shows from PawPrints cat shop
> 
> No not costed them to be honest, but it's not that much, cause I buy my meat ect in bulk anyway*





kozykatz said:


> I usually get some of those catnip knotties (again via ebay!) and put one of them in for each kitten
> otherwise my kitten packs are more or less the same as everyone else's!


So if i look for them on the net - are they called spiders?

Do u have a link to the ebay one please Naomi?


----------



## xxSaffronxx

deedeedee said:


> Thanks for that I have bought the mice off ebay quite a few times - the lady where i got Lily from gave us a blanket that her mum knit - her mum knits one for every kitten that leaves. It would take me ages to knit even one! lol


My mum loves knitting - I could see if she would do some for me.
Excellent idea - thanks hun!


----------



## deedeedee

I bought a pop up cube for the cats off ebay - but they work out about at nearly a fiver each with postage - maybe bit dear to put in a kitten pack?


----------



## Selk67U2

> So if i look for them on the net - are they called spiders?


*They're not on their web site, they were on offer at a show. You could email/ring them and ask if they have any though. Pipecleaner spiders they were called*


----------



## Guest

Would it be possible to have this as a sticky??? There are some really good ideas on here and I am sure I'm not the only one who has found it useful!

Just a thought!

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2

> Would it be possible to have this as a sticky??? There are some really good ideas on here and I am sure I'm not the only one who has found it useful!


*Sure, i'll sort it out*


----------



## Guest

Blimey that was quick!!! We should call you supermod!

Thanks for that!

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2

* Haha, well if it's a thread thats useful to others. i'm happy to help*


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Excellent good idea for a sticky!


----------



## Abooksigun

Yep definitely some good avice here very worthy as a sticky!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Thought u might be interested to know I have received an email back from the lady with the fleece blankets on the bulk buy discounts. It says:

Hi Zowie and thanks for your email. I supply to a lot of breeders and I am more than happy to Quote you a discounted price for the blankets. Prices do depend on the amount you require and for large orders I am unable split the colours i.e. 10 black 6 beige or 10 pink 6 blue etc. Depending on the quantity, postage is always at cost and to a maximum of £6.99. if you have an idea of what you require just email me back and I will be more than happy to give you a quote.

Thanks again and best wishes

Holly 

You can contact her through ebay using the link i gave earlier, or if you want her email address, PM me and I will provide it


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, Thanks for that Zowie*


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Also since talking about blankets, i know my mum does a bit of knitting for the local people in the village who are having babies (human ones LOL). She has also crotched our dog a couple of blankets.
So i rang her tonight to see if she fancied doing some for my kitten packs.
In actual fact her knitting is becoming that popular with people around the village that she has decided to do a lot of knitting and sell it on ebay.

She has agreed to do my kitten blankets using baby double knit wool (baby soft) for size 20 x 20 inches.

So if they are successful, I will let you know in a few weeks. And anyone thats interested, I will give you her contact details so that you can approach her to see if she will do some for you


----------



## Guest

I think that sounds really nice - makes it a bit more personal too!


----------



## Selk67U2

*How lovely Zowie, make sure you post some pikkies of them when they're ready please*


----------



## Biawhiska

In the packs I got with my kittens I got:

a vacination card with dates and makes of their shots etc...

a catnip mouse, the kittens toy with their smell on, and a spider or 2...

some rc kitten dry..... pouch/tin of something, what the kitten liked....

pedigree

pink slip

and some advice on settling your new kitten etc...

what more do you actually need? at the end of the day it's the kitten you want !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteNile

Yeah, I think I just got the regular stuff, too:

Pink slip, agreement forms, pedigree certificate, and care sheet.
Bag of Royal Canin kitten, Hill's Nature's Best kitten, three wet pouches (Whiskas and something else...can't remember), and chicken feed for litter.
Vouchers for RC, Hill's and Catsan, RC and Hill's measuring cups, and my absolute favourite item of all, a RC tub to store dry food. Very handy, that!
Cuddly pyramid-shaped toy, catnip mouse, and a rabbit foot.  
And, also obviously, the cat!


----------



## bshcatz

xxSaffronxx said:


> Spiders??? I didnt know they did spider toys - havent seen them LOL
> Do the cats really like them?
> 
> Have you costed your kitten packs at all selk to give me an idea of all that you have listed?


prestons got a toy spider its multi-coloured, he loves it


----------



## Maxwell

I give each kitten their own carrier ( only about £8.99 @ wilko).. piece of vetbed each, bag of litter, JW kitten biscuits, plus vouchers for JW, 3 packs of raw frozen meat, pedigree, vacc card. several toys. 3 stainless bowls each. litter tray and scoop.
oh and a kitten


----------



## Abooksigun

LOL @ & a kitten!! Your kitty pack sounds fantastic!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

What do you use to give the new owners all their bits in for their kitten pack?
I was thinking of buying gift bags but they are expensive - unless someone knows where i can buy them cheaper?


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I know when I got one of mine I was given everything stuffed in a carrier bag!!

Why don't you buy a load of the supermarket reusable bags - I personally like the ones from tesco with the ladybirds on it - and pack everything in them. The new owner can then re use the bag and they only cost £1 - £1.50

Doesn't have to be anything sparkly and glam.

x


----------



## Guest

thats a great idea! im all up for these re usable bags, just got mine and there so good! u cn fit lodes in! 
build your own kitten pack! would be fun!


----------



## kozykatz

I do use gift bags, i get small ones from a card shop in town (Retford) - can't remember the name of the shop, sorry 
I don't have anything large/bulky to put in so a small bag is fine. The blanket I give away goes in the kitten's carrier


----------



## kozykatz

That's also a very good idea.



Toby & Darwin said:


> I know when I got one of mine I was given everything stuffed in a carrier bag!!
> 
> Why don't you buy a load of the supermarket reusable bags - I personally like the ones from tesco with the ladybirds on it - and pack everything in them. The new owner can then re use the bag and they only cost £1 - £1.50
> 
> Doesn't have to be anything sparkly and glam.
> 
> x


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Toby & Darwin said:


> I know when I got one of mine I was given everything stuffed in a carrier bag!!
> 
> Why don't you buy a load of the supermarket reusable bags - I personally like the ones from tesco with the ladybirds on it - and pack everything in them. The new owner can then re use the bag and they only cost £1 - £1.50
> 
> Doesn't have to be anything sparkly and glam.
> 
> x


excellent idea!


----------



## spid

some really brilliant ideas on here - thanks y'all!:thumbup1:


----------



## xxSaffronxx

I just bought these glossy bags from ebay:

Gloss Paper Carrier or Gift Bag Blue on eBay, also, Paper Bags Gift Bags, Packing Posting Supplies, Business, Office Industrial (end time 18-Nov-08 10:17:34 GMT)

They have lots of different colours - bargain price!


----------



## Maxwell

I get the cats protection charity bags off ebay..
works out about £2 per bag but they can be used as a shopping bag too and its helping a catling charity


----------



## kozykatz

Thanks for the link - i 'd never have thought of looking on ebay for gift bags! will get a few for Xmas now as well!!



xxSaffronxx said:


> I just bought these glossy bags from ebay:
> 
> Gloss Paper Carrier or Gift Bag Blue on eBay, also, Paper Bags Gift Bags, Packing Posting Supplies, Business, Office Industrial (end time 18-Nov-08 10:17:34 GMT)
> 
> They have lots of different colours - bargain price!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Maxwell said:


> I get the cats protection charity bags off ebay..
> works out about £2 per bag but they can be used as a shopping bag too and its helping a catling charity


Thats a brilliant idea Maxwell - i like it!! 



kozykatz said:


> Thanks for the link - i 'd never have thought of looking on ebay for gift bags! will get a few for Xmas now as well!!


I always look on ebay for things LOL
If you have a xmas litter naomi, it would be nice to have xmas bags


----------



## kozykatz

i lokoed for the CP bags but couldn't find them, was probably looking in the wrong place 

my current kittens won't be ready till February, maybe I can get Valentine bags 



xxSaffronxx said:


> Thats a brilliant idea Maxwell - i like it!!
> 
> I always look on ebay for things LOL
> If you have a xmas litter naomi, it would be nice to have xmas bags


----------



## Maxwell

kozykatz said:


> i lokoed for the CP bags but couldn't find them, was probably looking in the wrong place


Here you go...
CATS PROTECTION COTTON SHOPPING BAG - BRAND NEW STOCK on eBay, also, Women's Bags, Clothes, Shoes Accessories (end time 24-Nov-08 18:51:17 GMT)


----------



## xxSaffronxx

kozykatz said:


> my current kittens won't be ready till February, maybe I can get Valentine bags


Ha ha ha excellent!


----------



## firestormkitty

xxSaffronxx said:


> I just bought these glossy bags from ebay:
> 
> Gloss Paper Carrier or Gift Bag Blue on eBay, also, Paper Bags Gift Bags, Packing Posting Supplies, Business, Office Industrial (end time 18-Nov-08 10:17:34 GMT)
> 
> They have lots of different colours - bargain price!


are they for putting the kitten in lol joking


----------



## Biawhiska

I've read on some breeder's websites that the kitten also comes with a cat carrier, bed and feeding bowls. Now that must cost alot unless they know someone who works for a pet store or something!!


----------



## Maxwell

Mine do.. 
kitten carrier £8.99 wilko
vet bed - I buy a large piece from dog shows and cut it into cat bed sized pieces... works out about £4 a piece..
Bowls - stainless -£2 each from wilko
toys - I buy in bulk off ebay.. so only pennies each.
food.. free off James wellbeloved
3 packs of prize choice frozen meat.. 60p per pack
Litter.. oko plus 2.5lts £2.99
bag for goodies.. £2 off ebay from cats protection.
microchip £15
vaccines £40
worming about £6?
frontline about £6?
GCCF registration £10? cant remember now..
so it not too bad considering..


----------



## Biawhiska

when you write it down no it's not bad at all. what a great kitten pack your babys have!


----------



## Guest

Maxwell said:


> Mine do..
> kitten carrier £8.99 wilko
> vet bed - I buy a large piece from dog shows and cut it into cat bed sized pieces... works out about £4 a piece..
> Bowls - stainless -£2 each from wilko
> toys - I buy in bulk off ebay.. so only pennies each.
> food.. free off James wellbeloved
> 3 packs of prize choice frozen meat.. 60p per pack
> Litter.. oko plus 2.5lts £2.99
> bag for goodies.. £2 off ebay from cats protection.
> microchip £15
> vaccines £40
> worming about £6?
> frontline about £6?
> GCCF registration £10? cant remember now..
> so it not too bad considering..


I think I'd buy one of your babies just for the goodie bag!!!

Just kidding - I am a responsible pet owner! One of my mum's cats came with a royal canin bucket, a half empty bag of the free RC biscuits and a tin of tuna!!!!


----------



## Maxwell

FluffyCoonz said:


> One of my mum's cats came with a royal canin bucket, a half empty bag of the free RC biscuits and a tin of tuna!!!!


 Hilarious...


----------



## Guest

Maxwell said:


> Hilarious...


That's what we thought!!!


----------



## kozykatz

:shocked:

cheapskates!!!



FluffyCoonz said:


> I think I'd buy one of your babies just for the goodie bag!!!
> 
> Just kidding - I am a responsible pet owner! One of my mum's cats came with a royal canin bucket, a half empty bag of the free RC biscuits and a tin of tuna!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2

> One of my mum's cats came with a royal canin bucket, a half empty bag of the free RC biscuits and a tin of tuna!!!!


* PMSL Now that is mega skinflinty*


----------



## Abooksigun

LOL yes defo skinflints I agree


----------



## Abooksigun

Have to say Maxwell your goody bag sounds fandabbydozy! 

Have to agree would adopt a kitty just for the goodies!!

Only joking peeps!


----------



## Maxwell

Aww thanks Charmain
I just feel better knowing they have some things the kitten is used to.. It makes the kitten transition easier me thinks


----------



## Abooksigun

Yes I agree hun I put usual food, litter they are used to pouches of Hi-life & wand toys, furry mice & balls in mine. Leaving mummy is stressful enough so same food & litter should make them feel more comfortable I agree!:thumbup1:


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi There peeps...now i know this is a plug for my website but i know it will come in useful to those of you looking for great kitten packs for your kitties to go to thier new homes. 

I used to sell on ebay until they hiked up the fees and robbed the sellers blind and made the sellers pass on the expense to the public...ie ..you!

I am just building my website up and i have loads more products to add so please take a look and come back regular. I am an good honest seller who loves her pets and others and give great personal service. I import a lot of zanies products from america that you will more then likely not find here in the uk too.

I sell on amazon too as superpettoysrus but wouldnt advise buying through amazon as the postal costs are extortionate.

I look forward to seeing you soon...Regards...Donna


----------



## Abooksigun

Oh sounds intriguing Donna Gonna give your site a peak right now!!


----------



## Abooksigun

Oh no I can't find it


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

Like i say i am just adding my products but i have mainly toys at the minute and a few accessories. Ive got so many to add it is taking me ages. So you probably wont have nothing much to look at.

Thanks for looking 

Regards

Donna


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Oh dear...cant find it???/ click on this link.

Super Pet Toys R Us


----------



## Abooksigun

It's ok was me having a blond moment didn't type the addy properly Thank you for the link tho just been having a nosey Looks good to me!


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Oh good glad you like it!!.....Think i better get uploading my products...still looks a bit bare.:laugh:


----------



## Abooksigun

Looks good so far to me I will def be buying for my kitty packs as the prices seem very reasonable!


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

Yeah i found selling through ebay you had to be competitive so i found the best suppliers at great prices and started importing from america to get a great range of toys.

I used to love selling on ebay and meeting new peeps but eventually ebay became too expensive to sell on and like many other sellers i decided enough was enough and i am now meeting new peeps with similar interests in other ways


----------



## Abooksigun

Good for you hun Know what you mean tho always boils down to money in the end eh!


----------



## Maxwell

I buy these mice in bulk from the usa..
very reasonably priced... 60 zanies mice for £11 inc postage.. they only tok 4 days to get here too... bargain 
60 Realistic FURRY MICE CAT TOY TOYS REAL FUR bulk - eBay (item 350128455071 end time Dec-19-08 18:20:48 PST)


----------



## raggs

Akitten is always a good idea .....lmao


----------



## Biawhiska

Keep any food samples from shows etc, or any other freebies they may give away like litter or food bowls. Then in your cats don't need them, put them in a kitten pack


----------



## bimbam

I tend to use the huge gold/red or silver carriers from The Card Factory for 99p for the kitten packs which are usually made up of

Assorted mice (rainbow/leather/catnip/honeysuckle/felt/fur)
Assorted balls (crunchie type/with bells/aromatherapy/ping pong and so on)
Spiders
Matching bowls and blankets (blue for boys/pink for girls).
Knotties
Usually put a harness/lead in too
Yeoww Catnip Banana or Rainbow or similar
At least two different wand teasers
Special breeder sample packs of Craze treats (eBay.co.uk Shop - Pet Food: Craze Cat Treats: CAT FOOD, CAT TREATS, THRIVE - you can e-mail them and ask them to do a special pack)
Grooming brush/comb
Cat cube
Pack of drinking straws (they love to play with these)
RC, JWB and Hills Dry Kitten
2 boxes of wet kitten food Whiskas/Felix
Couple of tins of Applaws Kitten
Tin of boneless sardines
Litter
Paid membership for first year to breed club (our club offers breeders a 50%discount for introducing their kitten owners to the club)
Pedigree/Pink Slip/Vaccination Card
Diet Sheet/Sheet about kitten/s likes/dislikes etc
General Kitten Info - Poisonous Plants/hazards etc.
Contact numbers
DVD with pix/vids of kittens from birth to day of leaving

I do tend to pick up the packs of mice and balls etc a couple at a time throughout the year if I am at a show and put them away so it is not such a huge layout.

I was thinking next time around I may get a large box and just get some wrapping paper with kits on and just back it in that.


----------



## Taylorbaby

In mine I have.................

Vet Checked Twice 
Fully Vaccinated with Vet Card 
Wormed Regularly 
Litter Trained 
Flea Treated 
Fully Weaned 
Well Socialized 
TICA or GCCF Registered 
Generation Pedigree 
Kitten Contract 


6 weeks Free Petplan Insurance 
A Kitten Guide to your Kittens First year, Including: 
Pet Behaviour, Grooming Tips, Health Advice & More! 
Free vouchers 
Dry Food, including: 
James Well Beloved, Royal Canin, Purina, Iams & Whiskers 
Wet Food Including: 
Whiskers, Royal Canin, Felix & Allplaws 
Kitten Milk & Healthy Treats 
Scent Toy or blankie of Litter Mates & Mum 
l0 Litre Bag of Litter 
Fun Cat Toys (Ebay do loads like 30 for £5!)
And Unlimited Advice from us when needed!


----------



## Guest

ok i know my kittens are only ever rescue moggies, and some of the new owners come via the rescue group - although quite often they are so overrun, I end up helping advertise then too, still all the same checks are made on new owners. Anyway I enjoy making up kitten packs, and i cover the costs!... mine include...

Kitten Care sheet

insurance/food/worming/flea/microchipping/spey-neuter leaflets

worming and vet check records

Cat coat care - if long coated

Bag Burns Kitten Food

Bag Arden grange Kitten food

3 raw frozen mince balls (naturally i only put them in just as they are leaving)

small bag of (used) litter

fleece blanket (embroidered with kitty picture or paw print)

3 sizal mice

3 furry mice

1 fishing rod toy

2 jingle balls

2 ping pong balls

small comb/brush (if a long coat kitten its a comb!)

play tunnel / small scratch pad (depends on price and whats on offer!)

small teddy bear/soft toy (i buy from boot sales, wash and the kittens all sleep with them in their beds for their last few nights at home - nicely scented to help kitten settle)

Kitten breakaway Collar (remember that most of "my" kittens will be allowed to roam outdoors)

All in a fabric TOTE bag a lady makes for me and emboiders with a little paw print, or kitty picture!

I get most of my toys from ebay, but the ping pong balls come from the sports shop, and the scratch pads/tunnels are usually from poundland type places. The soft toys come from car boot sales, I buy them in bulk cheap, boil wash them and then the kittens sleep with them for a few nights. That way they smell of home and i hope help them settle into their new homes!

The collars are all soft and handmade from a wonderful lady on ebay called hotdogscoolcats. She has loads and loads of fabric choices, cat and kitten collars, and any of her "teacup" collars can be made into the breakaway kitten collars too... just drop her an email! Price is around: £2.67 for a kitten collar, and postage is a flat rate f $2.50 to uk no matter how many things you order! I cant reccomend them enough!

eBay Store - HotDogsCoolCats: Mini 7-11, X Small 7-11, Teacup 6-8


----------



## audrey1824

BRIGHT ACRES PET & GENERAL WHOLESALE

This place is good for things for your kitten packs, it's best to order quite a bit so that it saves on p&p.


----------



## gerisdolly

if you go to ikea they have throws and they make lovely beding cost 3.00 and you would get at least 6 out of the one I use the white throws for the show bench :huh:and I can get a lot for my money..the other is advise for someone that has never owned a cat they will need advise..ger


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Some great ideas, thanks everyone!!

Here is what I plan to include for mh first kitten packs ..

Kitten vaccination record
Kitten health / worming record
Kitten diet sheet
Kitten insurance documents
Kitten micro-chipping paperwork
Kitten sale agreement
Kitten neuter agreement
Some info from the RSPCA promoting neutering

Bag of the litter they are used to
A couple of wet food pouches
A bag of dry kitten biscuits
Kitten treats
2 Cartons of Kitten Milk
Play ball
Cat teaser toy
Blanket that smells of mummy
Grooming brush
Safety Collar
Vial of Frontline
Kitten bed
Scratching mat
Money off vouchers for food / litter

I got most of the items from ebay at a bulk buy price plus I was very lucky that a local pet shop near me closed down recently and as a result was selling stock at a VERY reduced price so I stocked up!


----------



## Guest

same as everyone else really, also agree that ebay is very good for bulk buying!


----------



## KittyLove

Wow you guys do great kitten packs, With one of ours we got the "tesco kitten pack" which is about £2.99 and has a little litter tray, scoop, food voucher, mouse, ball and plastic bowl and all the paperwork and with another we got nothing at all just the paperwork  
*Goes off to make her own kitten pack as an excuse to buy things*


----------



## baby2love

HOPE THIS LINK HELPS YOU GUYS 

CAT KITTEN BREEDER BREEDING CATTERY INFORMATION PACKS on eBay (end time 19-Oct-09 13:29:42 BST)

ALL THE INFO TO GO WITH YOUR KITTENS. THINK THIS IS GREAT. I USE THESE PAGES.
VIKKI


----------



## Clare Ferris

Hi 
I breed siberian cats and am a reg vet nurse. I put alot in my packs probably too much but I like new owners to get almost everything they will needso the following goes in and the pack is worth about £80.
2x feeding bowls
1xlitter tray
1x3kg bag of worlds best cat litter
2x400g bag of hills kitten dry food
1x measuring cup and money off coupon
6xpouches of hills kitten
5xtins of hillskitten food
1xblanket with mums smell on it
1xfeliway spray to help them settle
various toys i.e cuddly toy, balls, catnip toys and cat tickler
1x cd of kitten pics from birth to 12 weeks
petplan insurance
microchip details
40 page kitten care guide written by myself which has all the contarcts ie adoption, neutering health records etc
vacc card and various information leaflet
vet strength worming and flea treatment
grooming brushes

Hope this helps
Clare
druzhina siberians


----------



## sophia17

WhiteNile said:


> Yeah, I think I just got the regular stuff, too:
> 
> Pink slip, agreement forms, pedigree certificate, and care sheet.
> Bag of Royal Canin kitten, Hill's Nature's Best kitten, three wet pouches (Whiskas and something else...can't remember), and chicken feed for litter.
> Vouchers for RC, Hill's and Catsan, RC and Hill's measuring cups, and my absolute favourite item of all, a RC tub to store dry food. Very handy, that!
> Cuddly pyramid-shaped toy, catnip mouse, and a rabbit foot.
> And, also obviously, the cat!


 hey, my brothers siamese cat had a litter of 4 likkle babies, and he wants them to go to pet homes only,

youv mentioned agreement forms so i was just wondering what do you put on the forms like does somebody of authority need to sign them or something because he wants to make some forms but he doesnt know how to go about it.

info much appreciated !


----------



## Clare Ferris

Hi 
He needs to draw up a contract stating that they are not to be used for breeding and he can withold papers until proof of neutering has been recieved from vet so either a letter from them or I have done my own stating that the individual kitten in question was neutered on such and such a date etc and this then gets posted out to me. That is providing the mother is a registered pedigree ofcourse, if not then that wont really work. Most people would be put of it they dont have a pedigree as if they are wanting to breed for money then they wont get much if they are not registered, but it does not stop them doing so if they really want to. Other than getting the cats altered before sale theres not much you can do but it is definately worth having a contract otherwise he wont have a leg to stand on if someone does breed against his wishes. see my website and click on kitten contract on bottom of adopting a kitten page to see an example of what to write in one.
http://www.druzhinasiberians.co.uk
Clare


----------



## sophia17

Clare Ferris said:


> Hi
> He needs to draw up a contract stating that they are not to be used for breeding and he can withold papers until proof of neutering has been recieved from vet so either a letter from them or I have done my own stating that the individual kitten in question was neutered on such and such a date etc and this then gets posted out to me. That is providing the mother is a registered pedigree ofcourse, if not then that wont really work. Most people would be put of it they dont have a pedigree as if they are wanting to breed for money then they wont get much if they are not registered, but it does not stop them doing so if they really want to. Other than getting the cats altered before sale theres not much you can do but it is definately worth having a contract otherwise he wont have a leg to stand on if someone does breed against his wishes. see my website and click on kitten contract on bottom of adopting a kitten page to see an example of what to write in one.
> Pedigree Druzhina Siberian Cat Breeder - Welcome To Our Site...
> Clare


 omg Clare thank yhu sooooooooooooooooooooo much LOL brill info will be taking it all on board thank you thank you thank you thank you!!      :thumbup1:


----------



## benjaminjoe

Hiya my names ben,im new on this site,i joined today,iwas looking at this post randomly,Im a clothing manufacturer,i used to make and sell cat matts out of my off cuts of fleece ect at car boot sales,i still have some left.Also i buy fabric ect from the main wholesaler of pet bed fabric manufacturers.im sure i can sort something out with you on a wholesale basis if your interested?..If you or anyone else is interested,i can be contacted via my ebay store(for security ect)i wont put it here as it isnt a pet store..) ben..ps i dont know how this works reply wise?


----------



## messyhearts

What information do people include in their packs?


----------



## Clare Ferris

I have wrote a booklet with information on helping kitten settle in, abit about me, about socialisation, diet, insurance, health checking the kitten, checklist for things they need to do and how often i.e worming, flea tx etc, about the breed, neutering, indoor vs outdoor, diet sheets and various leaflets on products I recommend. the contract for adoption and neutering. I also include a cd with pics of there chosen kitten weekly from birth and then ofcourse the goodies, i.e various foods they have been weaned on, free wormer and flea tx, bowls, cat litter, toys, small feliway spray, blanket with mums scent on it, small cuddly toy etc:thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel

After reading all the posts here i have decided on the following; obviously subject to change;

kitten&#8217;s pedigree
GCCF transfer form (pink slip)
Vaccination record
Certificate of neutering (to be signed / stamped by a vet then posted back to me)
Record of worming and flea treatment
Feeding guide
List of poisonous plants
Neutering Info
Indoor list of pros
4 weeks of free insurance from Petplan
Petplan kitten sheet
Proplan kitten pack
Royal Canin kitten pack
JWB kitten pack
Food vouchers
A blanket scented with the kitten&#8217;s mother & littermates.
3 assorted toys.
A selection of the foods I recommend.
A list of the websites I recommend.
A CD containing photos of the kitten from birth.


----------



## Taylorbaby

alisondalziel said:


> A blanket scented with the kittens mother & littermates.
> 
> I am in the process of finding out what kitten stuff i can get from the larger food companies so will be adding those too.


With the blankie I used to do this but found that people liked to pick their own so I ask for people of they want to bring one over and explain what its for, gets them really excited buying something for their new baby 

Are you with proplan breeders? You get a bag for weaning food for the kittens and kittens packs with food/vocuhers/kitten info/feeding thing. all for free. I use their food as I think its really good  type in proplan breeder into google, only thing is ther eslow so you have to call them the day the kittens are born to reg them as it takes 4 weeks for the packs to get to you


----------



## alisondalziel

I have just registered.  I wouldn't use Proplan food personally but i'd like my kitten packs to be as varied as possible.

you said about phoning them when the litter is born, what questions do they ask when you call?

Can you not just call any time and tell them you have a litter? I mean how do they know?


----------



## AngelaD

Blimey we give the paperwork and a cheery wave goodbye.


----------



## handprint

We give:
kittens pedigree
GCCF transfer form (pink slip)
Vaccination record
Record of worming and flea treatment
Feeding guide
Microchip details (if applicable)
4 weeks of free insurance from Pet-plan
kitten guide
Food vouchers
Several bags of free biscuits (at least 2)
Free sachet of wet food
toy feather wand
small mouse
kittens favourite toy from playing at our house 
Blanket with mums smell on it
and let new owners know they can call any time for information


----------



## Donskie

We give:
kittens pedigree
Full Vaccination record
Record of worming and flea treatment
Balanced diet sheet and feeding guide
Information about the breed and its origin
4 weeks of free insurance from Pet-plan
Food vouchers
Several bags of free biscuits (at least 2)
Free sachets of kittens favourite wet food
small mouse
kittens favourite toy from playing at our house
membership to the Birman cat club if new owner not already a member 
and let new owners know they can call any time for information

GCCF transfer form (pink slip) is sent on proof of neutering.
Microchip (not at present) but I am on a waiting list to do a microchip course and once completed all kittens will leave microchipped

I also like the suggestions about knitted blankets and I have just got back into knitting so thats another item to add thats also personal too.

Love all the ideas though


----------



## Shines

deedeedee said:


> Hya
> 
> Where did you find the blankets? I keep buying baby blankets off ebay.
> 
> X


you could always get a bunch at a dollar store. ours sells pet blankets that have paws on them. they are cute and only $1.


----------



## delurocats

I always buy the green boxes with Prince Petfoods.
I also order the RC kitten packages and the Pro plan packets.

At the first vaccination I get From my DA the Hill's and the Lamb. I dont gif my kittens Hill's ore Lamb, but I put it in the kitten packs.

Then some toys I make, a photo CD and a kitten blanket with my cattery name and the first letter of kittens name.



















I vind it a very nice kitten pack, and sometimes i gif them what I make .


----------



## lymorelynn

What a lovely pack :thumbup: I love the blankets - I've been trying to find some nice ones here but haven't really found any I like  I like the idea of a photo cd too.


----------



## delurocats

Thank you, I make the blankets myself, and let someone else embroidery it. I find it very nice to give, because the kittens also playwith their own blankets.


----------



## ambercoates

Hi - my kitties go with:

fur/feather mice
ping pong balls - unbeatable all-time favourite!
blanket - depends what's around, but polar fleece are warm, cheap, easy to wash and dry. Sometimes woolen underlays (and similar) are on special and make four blankets out of one.
bag of dry food
bag of litter they're used to
worm tablets
flea treatment
paperwork

Amber 



xxSaffronxx said:


> Based on the previous thread regarding RC kitten packs.
> So far I have sourced the following "bulk buys"
> 
> Mice
> Balls
> Blankets
> 
> I will also add:
> 400g Dry Food
> Tin of pilchards
> Usual Paperwork
> 
> I would be interested to know if you put in anythig else?


----------



## sharonbee

We have just had our second litter, in our first litter we put in 
the pedigree papers,
kitten contract and info, 
vaccination card,
toys I prefer to buy ping pong balls and maybe cat nip toys, I don't really like the spiders made with pipe cleaners as the wire can get caught in the kittens mouths and cause injuries. I try to find the safest toys I can. 
Photo album with photos from birth.
packets of wet food and packets of dry food.

I have noticed some of you put a photo cd instead of photos in albums...this is a great idea, we might do that instead this time.


----------



## Bigglesworth

We buy penalised blankets for all our kittens and a bag of the litter we use (breeders celect) our vet provides all of our litters enough hills kitten dry, tinned, toys, calming wipes and a stronghold per kitten!! Very generous vet - it all goes to new kitten slaves in a bag advertising the vet practice and lots of kitten care leaflets.


----------



## cuteragdolls

We put in:

Pedigree Certificate
Vacc Card
Microchip details
GCCF Reg slip
Toys
Food
Photos

Might try a cd of photos next!! Good idea. And i like the idea of a blanket too (preferably that smells like mum and litter mates!)


----------



## pipje

I am compiling my kitten packs now. Initially, I wanted to put loads of nice things but it looks like my breeding costs have hit the roof (over 2700 euro while the sale of kittens would only be 2200 euro) so I will have to cut down. What I will be including: 

1 x 400g bag Orijen kibble
1 x 5l bag silicate litter
1 x mouse
1 x box Gimpet baby tabs
1 x 370g Bozita tetra pack
1 x Hill's Pouches
2 x Tinlo (raw food) sausages
1 x cat toy (think with a base and has a ball which bounces back)
1 x small towel with the scent of the nest (nothing fancy, literally a small white towel which mum cat gave birth in etc.) 

1 x Royal Canin kitten pack

1 x ProPlan kitten pack

1 x Hill's kitten pack 

Their papers (pedigree, copy of tests etc.)

---
LOL writing this down made me realise that it does sound like quite a generous one after all! When I got Pip, all I got was a single RC pack It's just that I really wanted to include cute blankets, funky collars+ tags, chip registration, kitten scratch post and a cat transporter...


----------



## OrientalSlave

My kittens each came with:

pedigree
GCCF card (the replacement for the pink slip)
receipt
4 weeks Pet Plan
blanket
just over a week's food (wet & dry) & litter
toys
new kitten guide - a sheet of information about new kittens
As a plus the dry food was in lovely clip-top boxes. I might have forgotten something but it was more than enough. Also the girl's pedigree was on pink card, her blanket was pink and so was the folder her papers were in. Guess what colour for the boy? I also have a copy of her pedigree on white paper, so I can photocopy it for breeding purposes.


----------



## pipje

The final kitten pack:










Kibble: 
i) RC Kitten 36
ii) Orijen Fish (our usual brand)
iii) Grau Kitten 
iv) Hill's Kitten 
v) ProPlan Kitten (free from the feline organisation) 
vi) Applaws sample
vii) RC Babycat 34 sample

Wet Food
i) 4 x 250g Tinlo (Dutch brand of pre-made raw food)
ii) 2 x 100g Hill's pouches
iii) 1 x 100g RC Kitten Instinctive
iv) 1 x 400g Bozita paté
v) 1 x 370g Bozita tetra pack (gravy)
vi) 4 x 100g Grau grain-free

Snacks
i) 1 x Cosma Snackies 
ii) 1 x Dreamies (small pack)

Litter
i) 1 x 5l Tigerino

Toys
i) 2 mice
ii) 1 feather waggler
iii) laser pointer
iv) boxing toy thing
v) other random toys (balls, cat nip sacks etc. everyone gets 2 or 3 different ones)

Other
i) 1 blanket which smells like home
ii) baby photos of their kittens
iii) 1 month free pet insurance
iv) file with pedigree certificate, European pet passport, microchip details, copies of tests etc.

Most were happy, I think!


----------



## sharonbee

That is a fantastic kitten pack Pipje, I would be happy with that.

For our last kittens to leave we put in... 

the pedigree papers,
kitten contract and info, 
vaccination card,
four weeks free insurance cover with Agria
microchip details
leaflets on feeding, etc
toys...little ping pong balls and fishing rod type toys, crinkly and soft balls.
A James Wellbeloved measuring cup
Cat keyring, 
Cat pen
Cat book
photo cd 
cat coasters to put your cups on
packets of wet food and packets of dry food.
Dry food container

Think everyone liked them but do you find some people just take it for granted and don't even say thankyou, it is like it is just expected some times, not all of them though, some are as excited with the packs as they are with the kittens but their are others who make you think 'why bother?'

When I got ours we just had the essentials such as pedigree and registration papers, vaccination card, kitten contract and insurance. I would have been over the moon with some of these kitten packs though.


----------



## Lisac27

Wow, these kitten pack are fab. I got nothing but insurance with my kitty, I was told it would all follow when she was neutered at 6 months. They eventually relented and sent her pedigree, and I got her reg details when we agreed she would be an active queen. 
I would have been over the moon with the goodies you all seem to send with kittens. My first litter are a week old and I have a blanket, toys and insurance sorted. I will sort food samples when they are weaning to see what they prefer. 
Don't be disheartened that some people don't appear to be grateful, I'm sure they are


----------



## pipje

I agree that some people don't even say thank you or think that it's part of the package (because 'pedigrees are so expensive already'). What many people do not realise is these are items I bought with my own money (as I sold my kittens at a loss) so it does sting. 

That said, I like giving presents and I am sometimes worried that MAYBE the new owners hadn't bought enough food/bought a different brand and the kitten might be even more stressed at the beginning so I like to send them off with their usual kibble/wet. The raw can be hard to find and might seem a little scary so including the raw sausages in the kitten packs might just give a little nudge to the new owners to feed raw I also include food with gravy because sometimes kittens are stressed and won't eat so I hope that all that gravy yumminess might stimulate their appetite. 

I find it fun to make kitten packs and I already have ideas for next year's  I do have to careful though not to overdo things as sure, now I can afford to even with a loss but what if I can't afford to spend that much next year or whenever? Musn't disappoint new owners (if they are returnees/referrals...)

Lisac: A pointer (if you like), I've been told that for many new owners, they don't care so much about toys/food as they usually have bought some but apparently, what makes new owners really happy is to have baby photos of the kittens. Don't know if that's true but that's why I included a couple in my pack


----------



## lymorelynn

I only got the paperwork with Mai Tai and a very basic kitten pack - a packet of Whiska's cat treats and a small toy, plus the paperwork.
My kittens go with:
Pedigree
Registration certificate
4 weeks insurance
vaccination card
neutering agreement + a slip to be returned signed by their vet
kitten care and feeding guide leaflet
weight chart from birth
a blanket that has the smells of home (I leave them lying about the house for about a week before the kittens go)
a photo cd
wet and dry food samples
a packet of treats
various toys
I love getting the packs together and buy bits and pieces like toys throughout the year


----------



## sharonbee

I forgot to say I also give them a little used litter...just the wet lol, I have had new kittens that have held it for a day or two as they don't recognise their scent so don't know their new litter tray is for them to use, I only put a bit in a bag so their new owner can mix it with their new litter when they get the kitten home. I always ask first if they would like to take it and so far they have all thought it a good idea.


----------



## lymorelynn

I had one lady who asked if she could have a bag of used litter and thought it was a good idea but no one else has taken me up on the offer.


----------



## pipje

That's a good idea. Will note it down for next time!


----------



## sharonbee

I have just found some lovely pet files to add to my kitten packs for our next litter, you can add photos, documents, info on their progress, vets visits and vaccinations etc. 
We also bought lots of kitten/cat books so we have enough to go for the next three or four litters now. I love buying things for our kitten packs but when we have bought kittens we have only had the necessary documents. I'd love to receive a good kitten pack with all exciting things in, but the main thing is a healthy kitten with a good temperament...any more than that would be a bonus.


----------



## Naughtypaw

I usually do:

A gift bag containing:
Pedigree & Registration
Kitten Care Notes
List of toxic plants etc,.
A CD with all the photo's of the kittens I've taken
A blanket - the ones you get in £1 shops!
A toy - Again usually from £1 shops or Wilkinsons
1 x bag of dry food
2 x sachets of Feline Fayre meat


----------



## Gillianv

I picked up my new kitty yesterday, and got nothing with him except his papers, I asked for some used kitty litter though and the breeder looked shocked and asked me if I was sure, she even asked me again to make sure I wasn't asking for a bag of clean litter! 
It worked and he used his new litter tray as soon as we put him in it, and has been back for lots of successful visits since then 
I must admit I was a little disappointed not to receive anything after reading all your comments on what you put in your bags


----------



## pipje

Gillianv said:


> I picked up my new kitty yesterday, and got nothing with him except his papers, I asked for some used kitty litter though and the breeder looked shocked and asked me if I was sure, she even asked me again to make sure I wasn't asking for a bag of clean litter!
> It worked and he used his new litter tray as soon as we put him in it, and has been back for lots of successful visits since then
> I must admit I was a little disappointed not to receive anything after reading all your comments on what you put in your bags


Aww, yes it's a little disappointing when you see the nice kitten packs here but only received a 'small' one. However, do realise that a small/non-existant kittenpack does not necessarily mean a bad breeder Kitten packs are a gift and is one which usually comes out of the breeder's own pocket. In The Netherlands, it's the norm to get the papers, a (free- sponsored by the companies) Royal Canin/Hill's pack and perhaps one or 2 very cheap toys. The kitten pack I gave is probably an unusually generous one and is something I can afford only because I have one nest a year so can swallow the extra expense. I may choose downgrade it significantly next year due to incredibly high vet fees in my new city.

Hope you have a lovely time with your new kitty


----------



## gskinner123

I hesitated before typing this as it'll make me sound quite mean as I seem to be one of the few who doesn't provide kitten packs  My kittens always go with a small supply of whatever they've been eating. I have, at times, recommended a particular cat litter and if the new owner has had trouble getting it, I've given them enough litter for a week or so.. but that's about it.

I suppose it is nice to be given a little goody bag when you collect your kitten but I'm not sure when it became 'trendy' for breeders to make up 'packs' with toys, a blanket, kitten litter tray and all sorts. I've even had one breeder tell me that it's the breeder's responsibility to provide everything the kitten will need for the first couple of weeks. Well, not in my day it wasn't. Seems like I'm a bit outdated!


----------



## pipje

Many of the kitten pack threads only include generous packs so is not representative of the norm. More often than not, most kitten packs (IF given) only include the papers, a free kitten pack from RC (sometimes not), perhaps 1 or 2 packets of Felix and a little mouse (or similar). So threads like this, sometimes increases the expectations of kitten buyers that they can't help but to be disappointed when they don't receive it. I know I was (as my friend had received ridiculously generous packs and I only got papers and a little mouse!)

I think most owners would have bothered asking what the usual litter and food the kittens get at the breeder's so in my opinion, food and litter in the kitten packs are actually not really essential. Toys (if the kitten is REALLY into a certain toy for eg.) and a blanket with mummy's & siblings' smell is a nice to have (I bought the blanket from a discount shop and was really only around 1.50 or so). I also like giving raw food because most people wouldn't choose to try it out themselves- it can be a little daunting (not easy to find, a bit gross and really quite inconvenient due to freezing/defrosting). I included the photos (of kittens) because it was a request from one of the families who adopted a kitten but I will probably scrap this next time because I send enough photos digitally anyway so there is no real point.


----------



## carly87

I've bought three cats now, and not once have I been given a kitten pack like this with them. I had a blanket with one, maybe two of them, the tiniest bag of food and litter with another one, and nothing at all with the third other than the normal pedigree/passport papers. When kittens leave me, they normally go with

vaccination card
GCCF registration card
Pedigree
Kitten care guide
Voucher for free raw food
Insurance
Chip details
Sometimes an RC kitten pack
Generous supply of whatever they've been eating (normally enough for a week or two)
Used litter (I normally fill clean trays a few days before so that although litter is clean, it has kitten scent on, and new owners can have as much as they like)
Toys, both old and new, but always their favourite toy from home
Favourite blanket from home
Their tiny little collars from baby till now to show how teeny they were!
I'll send photos by email for people to have as I find this easier than CD, but they do get baby pics.


----------



## gskinner123

Clearly, and absolutely no sarcasm intended, I am a little jaded and perhaps somewhat lazy  I'm pretty good with taking/sending pictures of kittens as they grow so the owners will always have plenty of those. RC kitten packs I've never done as I couldn't recommend RC. Used litter is a good and practical idea but in all truthfulness I can't recall a new owner ever having contacted me to say they're having a problem in that department... doesn't mean that none have, of course. 

I'm obviously a little behind the times and just expect new owners to have what they need to hand from the info sheets I'd emailed to them a couple of weeks before collecting their kitten. It would just never have occurred to me that some owners - and no criticism intended as it's obviously becoming more the norm - actually expect to have a well stocked goody bag.


----------



## spotty cats

I do quite a large kitten pack with their favourite toys, teaser wands, photos from birth to 12 weeks, food for about a week for those who are collected, litter sample, copy of pedigree (the official copy registered directly into their name is posted to them by the association) and microchip info, desexing certificate, health certificate, vaccination card and other info. 
Kittens flying get a scaled down pack that safely fits under their blanket. 

All my cats (all flown in) came with a small kitten pack, it's pretty standard here to provide things to help settle the kitten into their new home. Most cat food and litter companies have breeder clubs that provide sample packs to send off with the kittens.


----------



## havoc

> Most cat food and litter companies have breeder clubs that provide sample packs to send off with the kittens.


Does anyone know where to get breeder packs of sample cat litter? I've been missing out all these years  As to food, even RC who are the masters of marketing no longer do so. They do (I think) have schemes of vouchers for the new owners to go out and get samples but they no longer provide breeders with samples to go with the kittens.

I send my kittens off with food (none of it brands which supply free samples) and various bits and pieces but I'd be very disappointed if this is why my buyers came to me for kittens. Bad breeders can easily make up great kitten packs. I want to be judged on my kittens.


----------



## pipje

I couldn't find sample litter packs so I bought them the last time(most of the good food brands like Catz Fine Food, Champion Pet Foods etc. also don't give kittenpacks). For litter, next year, I plan to take advantage (I guess it's still technically buying) of Zooplus offers like "Cat's Best Nature Gold 20l and get 5l for free" (5l is in a separate bag). I'll then buy 4 x 20l bags if I have 4 kittens- I'll use the litter up soon enough!


----------



## lostbear

Abooksigun said:


> Yep definitely some good avice here very worthy as a sticky!!


Where are your cats? I clicked onto your web address and just got a site for books, guns, gunstocks and similar. I want CATS!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

lostbear said:


> Where are your cats? I clicked onto your web address and just got a site for books, guns, gunstocks and similar. I want CATS!!!


Abooksigun hasn't been an active member for a long time but she still breeds Bengals as far as I know. Try this link
http://www.abooksigun-bengals.co.uk/index.php


----------



## fruitloop

I put in RC & JWB small bag of each, Whiskas & Felix Kitten pouches and Applaws. A litter tray, litter, blanket, toy on a stick, Roundabout (with ball and mouse in the middle) vaccination card, insurance cert. and laminated pedigree.
I also bulk buy off Ebay at times.


----------



## louise2

so ive started looking for things to add into my kitten packs can you tell me where you buy the pink and blue blankets from? 
some of the links on here have expired/just dont work!! so any other ideas with links would be great


----------



## sharonbee

This is a sample of what we usually put in ours

Kittens

Scroll down the page on the link to see it. We will have to think of something a little different to put in Taz's pack this time as he is going to the couple who had a couple of kittens from Wispas last litter.


----------



## Kotanushka

We are thinking to add a disc with the photos and video clips of the baby-kittens growing up. The new families surely would like to see that.


----------



## vabank

I give:
- dry food Applaws Kitten 400g
- 4 tins with wet food (meat fillets) like Cosma/Moonlight Dinner/Applaws
- handmade toys 
- balls, mice
- cat tunnel 
- pedigree
- passport
- copy of parent's test results
- transport box
- guide 
- contract

my handmade toys







]


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

I stock lots of great cat toys in my store at wholesale prices if anyone is stuck for toys for their packs. I have wholesale catnip pillows and kicker sticks, Canadian catnip and the Rare Silvervine too. Im just about to receive a shipment of toy mice which I will be listing wholesale next week.

CATNIP, BULK AND WHOLESALE items in SUPERPET TOYS RUS store on eBay!

Donna


----------

